# Fry and Chicken eggs?



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys, Im looking for good and easy food for my little fry, I heard that you can feed them boiled chicken egg yolk? Is this true? does the yolk have to be solid and cold? or doesn't it make any difference?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

egg yolk (I think hard-boiled) is an old-school food for really tiny fry. IMO swordtail fry aren't that small, so finely ground flake is fine. There are also commercial fry foods that are IMO better than egg yolk. IME egg yolk is more likely to foul the water than other foods and I would' use it only as a last resort.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

finely crushed flakes would be perfect. I feed a livebearer flake mix to my fry and adults, and they are growing quick.


----------



## KevinP (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes I use the egg yolk to feed my fry 
First you have to hard boil the egg then remove the white. After that I usually put it in a ziplock bag and add a few drops of water to it so it makes a sort of paste. You then put just a little in the tank and the fry will eat it up, it can also be stored in the fridge for a little(I wouldn't go over 3 days). Be warned though it can be a little messy so frequent water changes when you use this stuff are a must.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

brine shrimp are easy enough... i use one tablespoon of TABLE SALT and 1/4 of a teaspoon of eggs, dissolve the salt chuck the eggs in, keep it under my aquarium light and 24 hours later.. foooood. i have a 100% success rate with all my fry with this food and they are 2cm after 4 weeks and in the main tank already with nearly full colouring! (guppy fry) its amazing!! it also got my dwarf gouramis gravid and they are trying to spawn now!


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmm, where would be the best place for BS eggs then? Ive seen a few on ebay, but i was wondering if there was any decent place to get them from? Btw Im baised in the UK


----------

